# Sea Magic Surf Rod Blanks



## islandermagic (Jan 16, 2005)

Islanders Custom Tackle has the Sea Magic 9 ft and the 10ft surf rod blanks in stock now. Model numbers SM10552 and SM90552 and SM10553.


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

hey there chris glad to here you got them in stock they will go fast those numbers 552 sure look familure you on the seawall yet need to get down and see you


----------



## cubanfisherman (Nov 9, 2005)

*surf rod*

where is locate islader tackle


----------



## wabo (Oct 11, 2005)

Please give contact info, to get prices and avail. for these sur rod blanks.

thanks, 

wabo


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

hey wabo i had chris make me a 9ft rod and i love mine those blanks are awsome alot of the charter boats outta galveston have them on there boats chris is one heck of a guy

*Contact us at:*​*Islanders Custom Tackle *​*6610 Stewart Road *​*Galveston Texas 77551*​_(409) 744-1054_​


----------

